# White spots on coat.



## bad kelpie (Apr 7, 2013)

Poppy just started getting these spots.












Just random white spots in her fur. It started with her tail. She had a black tail, with a little bit of cream or gray, now it has lots of white.

The spots seem to correlate with areas of shorter fur, so could her coat just be shedding and coming in differently? Could she be pulling it out? Or Hazel? They don't ever act aggressively with each other.

Hazel's tail is getting a little white, but her coat hasn't changed.

This is from 10 days ago:






They're supposed to be flemish giants, but they are from the same breeder as the black and white one and he was sold as a flemish giant too (I knew he wasn't purebred as soon as I saw him, but he's a pet, I didn't care really).

Does this indicate they could be mixed with something else? And possibly with what?

Or is it just a goofy thing my rabbit is doing?


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 7, 2013)

rabbits sometimes change color a little when they molt, so it might just be that


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 8, 2013)

Ditto, we had minor changes after a molt. Mr B was a Seal Point Netherland, and a very gorgeous little guy. The last time he molted, and he was over ten years, he ended up with a white nose.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 8, 2013)

i dont think that is molting but i could be wrong. Havent ever seen white spots EXCEPT on my baby blues. They get them on top of the forearm and right above the hock then tan factor comes in later(1-2wks) as they get older.

White spots can be a sign of an injury or pulled out fur but if it was an injury you would have known. 

They can also be from a poor breeding line or European line. People have also said that white spots can come from crossing a self color (other than white) with a white rabbit. When I crossed my Chestnut Agouti brit with a REW a judge who also bred brits asked if I had any of them come out with white spots because he had seen it before.


----------



## bad kelpie (Apr 13, 2013)

Aha! The spots are not white after all, just lighter. Seems like she's just molting. But at 8 weeks?











Hazel's doing it now too, but it's a lot more subtle.






How'd they get so much older looking in just 5 days?


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Apr 13, 2013)

Rabbits usually molt out of their baby coats around 8-10 weeks of age. Then they molt again closer to 4-6 months old, and again around a year. After that, it's usually annually.


----------



## DharmaBuns (Apr 16, 2013)

OakRidgeRabbits said:


> Rabbits usually molt out of their baby coats around 8-10 weeks of age. Then they molt again closer to 4-6 months old, and again around a year. After that, it's usually annually.



And if they're Chocolate Tans.....24/7 UGH!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 16, 2013)

Could be also from a change in diet too. IF they switched feeds and it's affecting the coat, I found even with the gentlest of transitions I still could not prevent the funny patchy coats with my dutch. Heck my Chin buck you can still tell that he changed feeds, he's got a chin line in his coat. I'm waiting for him to blow his coat completely to get rid of it


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL I was certainly wrong. It was the start of a molt. Hahaha Elizabeth I think chocolate anything always has a problem with molting tabs especially


----------

